# Freezing Oysters



## chinrichsen (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Going to try to smoke some oysters but was wondering if it would be okay to freeze some after? I have read that freezing them after cooking can leave them rubbery, does that happen after smoking them? 

Chris


----------



## eman (Jan 2, 2015)

YES!

 Freezing oysters does not work raw or cooked.


----------

